# VK Easter specials coming your way!



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/17)

Get hopping to your nearest Vape King store or www.vapeking.co.za this weekend to see our awesome Easter specials!
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (11/4/17)

Yeah if you can stop spamming this mail that would be great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/4/17)

apologies @Jaco De Bruyn there seems to be a glitch in the system. We do have the developers looking into it so we are hoping to have it resolved soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> apologies @Jaco De Bruyn there seems to be a glitch in the system. We do have the developers looking into it so we are hoping to have it resolved soon.



@Stroodlepuff - I also got three of those, just FYI
But my thinking is maybe it means if you buy 4 VK juices you will get 3 for free?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/17)

Thanks.
I see "On Sale" and "Specials"
Nothing Easter?

Have I got it wrong?


----------



## Quakes (12/4/17)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks.
> I see "On Sale" and "Specials"
> Nothing Easter?
> 
> Have I got it wrong?


Hi @SAVaper 

As I understand it's only from tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/17)

Quakes said:


> Hi @SAVaper
> 
> As I understand it's only from tomorrow.


Ahh ok thanks 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/4/17)

100 Products on special!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

